# First live aboard



## scalvo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi,

I got laid off and got a nice severance package. I have been sailing for 3 years now (I'm 31) and have been dreaming about owning a boat since the first day. However, paying rent and moorage is very expensive here in Vancouver, BC. So I've looked at boats to live aboard. I have never lived on a boat but somehow I feel the call to do it. How hard is it to adjust to living aboard? I live in an 1br 550sq ft. apartment by myself, dont own crazy stuff, but some furniture and a bunch of clothes, books and so on...

I have seen this ad and its seems pretty interesting.
26 ft Grampian sailboat Free Moorage ( Many upgrades) Moving

What do you guys think? Boat? (Grumpian, size, ...), Price?, The free moorage? The idea in general?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Sam, LOTS of folks live on boats and the reasons are as varied as they are -- love of sailing and the water, desire to get off the grid, plans for a cruising adventure, or just saving money and getting away from the consumerist madness -- all are valid. Husband and I have lived on a 33-footer for 11 years now, first at the dock and now traveling leisurely up and down the US East Coast and Bahamas.

In looking at your specific choice of boat, the ad seems to list a lot of features that make the boat good for sailing, but what about heating/cooling, hot water, refrigeration, sleeping accomodations, whatever you require that makes you comfortable for long-term living? Only you can figure out what features are important for you.

This link goes to lots of posts from various blogs from people in the process of moving aboard, to give you a variety of perspectives: The Monkey's Fist: Collecting Cruisers' Perspectives: moving aboard


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Due to your already minimalist style of living, I'd say that you're a good candidate for living aboard.

I served on submarines for 11 years, so I also understood how to live comfortably and cleanly in small spaces. I lived aboard for about 6 months last year and loved it.

Don't be a "Condo Commander" though. _Sail_ your boat. Travel. Use it as it was intended. Take advantage of your freedom.

Don't be a barnacle on the dock of a marina.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

The general idea is great. Simplicity is the way to go.
The boat may be a bit small for what you want to do and seems overpriced. And as pointed above, lacks some rather basic creature comforts, like heat - and spending winter without heat on a boat just sucks. Living on a mooring can be tough when you are not used to it, especially when far from a dock and the weather turns ugly. You may want to look at docking somewhere.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, definitely living on a mooring in a place that has a real winter is a non-starter.

Find a slip for the winter, with shore power. Make sure not to overload your shorepower system and cause a meltdown. There are many winter electrical fires on boats.


----------



## scalvo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments,

I found this Catalina 27 Catalina 27 Sailboat - 1975 - with new engine that's 1ft bigger, cheaper and it has heating system. Maybe a better option?

I agree with you about the needing to be docked. I think I could go crazy otherwise


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

You can do it. There are a lot of single people living on Catalina 27's. I live on a 27 foot boat (similar to a Catalina) and love it. Get a small space heater, find a marina with WiFi, and showers if you can. Its a great life.


----------



## Grampian1989 (Aug 21, 2013)

hey, i have been living on my Grampian 30 for three months now. Love every minute of it. I am only 24 and still going to school, have built a company and work from the boat. For me... i only needed a small dorm fridge, a small space heater and installed a tv. I don't need hot water or any other conveniences other than what I've already listed. The boat came with a stove, microwave and bbq. Theres a head, solar shower and ive done just fine. You should go for it.... Its totally worth it!!!


----------



## MarcHall (Jun 13, 2006)

scalvo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got laid off and got a nice severance package. I have been sailing for 3 years now (I'm 31) and have been dreaming about owning a boat since the first day. However, paying rent and moorage is very expensive here in Vancouver, BC. So I've looked at boats to live aboard. I have never lived on a boat but somehow I feel the call to do it. How hard is it to adjust to living aboard? I live in an 1br 550sq ft. apartment by myself, dont own crazy stuff, but some furniture and a bunch of clothes, books and so on...
> 
> ...


Sam

One thing you need to consider is liveaboard status around Vancouver. My understanding is that liveaboard slips are fairly hard to come by in the marinas in and around Vancouver - so if your decision to acquire a boat and move aboard is based on having a liveaboard slip I would try and find a slip first. Even the mooring/anchorages around Vancouver may have limitations on the number of nights you can anchor in one place or stay aboard the boat at a mooring. Up the coast or over on Vancouver Island the situation may be different but then the work situation would be different as well.

Currently I am not living on the boat but did so for a number of years, when I was not working then living on the boat while at anchor or on a mooring was fine. When working a regular hour job having a slip and access to marina facilities (showers/head/washing machine & dryer) and being able to walk from the boat to the car was a big benefit. Also in a marina you generally would have access to 110V electricity so heat could be supplied by an electric space heater and batteries charged off the 110V feed. A refrigerator system could be run off of 12V and supplied by the batteries being charged by the 110V feed or some might run a refrigerator system directly off the 110V.

Marc Hall
Crazy Fish - Maintaining, Upgrading and Sailing a Crealock 37


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

The first thing to do is get out of B.C. and head south! No joke...I have seen an awful lot of boats for sale, but if they are north of the border then for some reason they just seem to add a zero to the price tag.


----------



## Wanderin1 (Jan 13, 2012)

damn I want to try livin aboard some day


----------



## olysux (Feb 17, 2014)

good info


----------

